# For Jeff-pocket hole



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

You ask about the pocket hole jig for the router table..
here's a link to it ,they do get lost or to say hard to find on the forum sometimes 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2470-pocket-hole-jig-router-table.html

Like you I don't like to spend money if I don't need to, the normal price for a pocket hole jig is about 125.oo dollars but you can make this one for about 10.oo dollars, the key to this one is having the 3/4" brass guide in place in the router table...

It works very well and it puts in a stronger pocket than the norm..( more stock at the end of the board ) plus you can use dry wall screws because the bit puts in a round pocket at the end of the pass...that's just right for the dry wall screws....
But you can still use the standard square drive pocket hole screws as well. 

One of the neat things about this type of pocket jig is you can use 3/8" to 2 1/2" thick stock,with just a little adjustment to the router bit height...the bit can be 3/8" to 1/2" wide and it can be just a standard run of the mill router bit...but it needs to a long one..that you can get for about 6.00 bucks each.

I did add a snapshot or two to show the jig and how well it works on the miter joint..

If you have any questions just ask and I will try help with them.. 

Hi Jeff,,here's just one of the spots you can get the extra long bits from:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-2-1...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
=======
Drill Bit 1/8 x 9” Flute Length x 12” Overall Length 
http://www.woodpeck.com/hingecrafter.html

Extra long drill bit
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ll Bits&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

========

==========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

I did add some pictures of the routers bits that's needed plus some others just for kicks , in the post above 

======


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

BJ
I wish there had been a scale or simple ruler lying about in one of those pictures so some of us thieves could pilfer the neat idea (as we have done before!)
Steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI steveo

I know I should have done that but it's such a simple jig to make I didn't think of it...
Just a block of scrap wood that was cut on the band saw...very simple 
I don't recall using a ruler just a eye ball cut.. 


But I will if it would help any one that wants to make a copy of it..


==========





steveo said:


> BJ
> I wish there had been a scale or simple ruler lying about in one of those pictures so some of us thieves could pilfer the neat idea (as we have done before!)
> Steveo


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Man your are the jig master, a little drawning would help me a lot. I was going to buy one soon but not now. Thanks Andrew


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's just a quick drawing ,the other parts are on the 1st posting, drill bit/drill hole plugs/but you need to make one or two pocket holes b/4 you can make them..

They must fit your jig.

=========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj

I think you swallowed the book on jigs, or sleep with it under your pillow. 

You with your jigs and Tom with his templates, I think you guys have a monopoly in this market.  

As always very informative, and a pleasure to view.

Have a great day!


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

BJ

Perfect drawing, thanks from us all...
Steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

No book, But I'm a cheap old SOB and when I can't find a jig I will make one to do the job like most woodworkers do,,,,,

I looked and looked for a cheap pocket hole jig , and I said I have what I need in the router table just need a jig to use it...

I also made a box to hold the jig so I can use the plunge router...it's bit lame but it works...the jig is held in place upside down so I can use the plunge router to put the slots in place it's almost like the Kreg jig but it's all wood so to speak...

I got the ideal for my pocket jig from the BIG Kreg pocket hole jig, the one where the bit is under the table, the one we all see Norm A. use on his show ....

http://www.kregtool.com/products/phm/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=36
http://www.kregtool.com/products/phm/index.php

========



Check twice! said:


> Hi Bj
> 
> I think you swallowed the book on jigs, or sleep with it under your pillow.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks bobj3 for the drawing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome ajh359

======


ajh359 said:


> Thanks bobj3 for the drawing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Steve

How about if you do make one, take a snapshot and post it on the forum.
I would like to see what yours looks like 


I recall this one Steve
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7251-bjs-box-joint-jig.html#post66731

===========


steveo said:


> BJ
> 
> Perfect drawing, thanks from us all...
> Steveo


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Looks like BJ3 jig !!*



bobj3 said:


> You're Welcome Steve
> 
> How about if you do make one, take a snapshot and post it on the forum.
> I would like to see what yours looks like
> ...


BJ3... Here ya go... when I get around to it, the second one will be wider.. 4.5 inches is not enough... the difficult part was cutting the "ramp" as my band saw is almost junk. Found a long drill bit and extra long Robertson driver with no poblem at local sources. Now to experiment and write down some notes on the bottom <grin>.. thx BJ.
Steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice JOB SteveO

I like the hold down 

You're Welcome and thanks for posting a snapshot 

I know you know this but you can remove the guides and the carr.bolts to put in wider stock ,the clamp will do all the work for you...
Just like using the Kreg type pocket hole jig.

Just clamp and put in slot for the pocket holes.. 



========


steveo said:


> BJ3... Here ya go... when I get around to it, the second one will be wider.. 4.5 inches is not enough... the difficult part was cutting the "ramp" as my band saw is almost junk. Found a long drill bit and extra long Robertson driver with no poblem at local sources. Now to experiment and write down some notes on the bottom <grin>.. thx BJ.
> Steveo


----------

